# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Βοήθεια για NOVA

## lefteris251

Καλησπέρα σε όλους λοιπον εχω Nova εγκατασταση στο σπιτι μου κανονικα στο σαλονι και θελω να βλεπω νοβα και στο δωματιο μηπως ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανω; (δεν θελω να βλεπω οτι και στο σαλονι θελω να εχω εγω τον ελεγχο στο δωματιο στην ουσια να βλεπω οτι θελω μεσα στο δωματιο και οτι θελω στο σαλονι ξεχωριστα) γινεται;

----------


## jimk

ναι μονο με το pvr τις νοβα

----------


## markisi13

Mε δεκτες που εχουν ethernet μπορεις να το κανεις

----------


## rep

oxi νομιμα.....

----------


## navar

μήπως να μεταφερθεί στα pm η συζήτηση ώστε να μήν έχουμε  θέματα ?

----------


## markisi13

καλα μες στο σπιτι σου για να βλεπεις δεν νομιζω να ειναι παρανομο

----------


## rep

με νομιμη συνδρομη δεν ειναι παρανομο.

----------


## k_palios

αυτο που ψαχνεις φιλε μου λεγεται card sharing και αν δε κανω λαθος δεν γινεται με νομιμο τροπο.... οσο εισαι μεσα στα ορια του σπιτιου σου βεβαια ολα οκ. χρειαζεσαι κατ αρχην καταλληλο δεκτη (με τον νοβα pvr γινεται αλλα πρεπει να πληρωσεις εξτρα αν δε κανω λαθος). υπαρχει βεβαια και η παρανομη λυση την οποια για ευνοητους λογους δε την αναφερω, δε την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα εχω διαβασει πως γινεται. αν ψαξεις λιγο στο γοογλη θα βρεις αρκετα δορυφοραδικα φορουμ. καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## rep

αν υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτα που θα γραψω ας επεβμουν οι διαχειριστες και ας διαγραψουν το post.καποιες καρτες λιγο παλιοτερες πριν τις k καρτες μπορουσαν σε απλους δεκτες των 70 ευρω και με ενα καλωδιο null rs232 διλονοντας master τον δεκτη με την *ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΝΟΒΑ* KAI slave τον αλλο δεκτη να κανουν* νομιμο card sharing* χωρις η nova να μπορει να κανει κατι.
φυσικα υπηρχε και η περιπτωση που με ενα κεραιακι στη σεριαλ εστελνες *παρανομα* και στον γειτονα και σε αλλους 7 slave.

----------


## rep

εδω και πολυ καιρο h nova παντρευει τις καρτες της με αποτελεσμα να μην γινεται πλεον ουτε *νομιμα* αυτο.καποιοι μπαινουν στη διαδικασια* παρανομα* να την χωρισουν για να μπουν στη διαδικασια που αναφεραμε πριν.

----------


## xmaze

Επειδή το έχω ψάξει το θέμα και το έχω κανει παλαιότερα, εντός σπιτιού είναι καθόλα νόμιμο και δέν παραβιάζει καμία συμφωνία με την Νοβα, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση παρανομίας. Για την υλοποίηση πρεπει να έχεις 2 ή περισσότερους Dreambox 500s (το φτηνότερο μοντέλο) και με το πρόγραμμα Cccam γίνεται ο διαμοιρασμός της κάρτας μέσω LAN καλωδίου, το γνωστό ethernet. Αυτα τα μηχανάκια τρεχουν Linux και κάνουν παπάδες!!

----------


## stom

Nova pvr δεν πωλειται πλεον, αρα δεν υπαρχει.
Καποια στιμγη θα βγει το προιον multiview που θα κανει αυτο που θες.
Ποσο καιρο την εχεις τη συνδρομη? Με τι δεκτη εισαι τωρα?

----------


## crown

Mε την παλια καρτα ακομη και ZETA μπορουσεs,για εντοs οικιαs ειναι απολυτα νομιμο αλλα με αυτη την καρτα γινοταν πριν την ενεργοποιησηs σε αυτο τον δεκτη αλλα σε αλλο δεκτη........εαν το ανεφερεs πριν την ενεργοποιηση θα σου το εκανα.

----------


## graphist83

Απο οτι καταλαβα σε ενδιαφερει να βλεπεις nova και να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα χειρισμου. Παντως εαν στο δωματιο δεν υπαρχει καθολου καλωδίωση για να βλεπεις nova μια λυση ειναι να παρεις ενα κιτ ασυρμάτου video sender κατα προτίμηση στα 5,4ghz το οποιο θα εχει και μεταφορα εντολης remote. Θα εχεις εικονα και ηχο στο δωματιο ασυρματα και παιρνοντας το τηλεχειριστηριο του δεκτη θα μπορεις να αλλαζεις καναλια απο το δωματιο. Απλα δεν θα γινεται να βλεπεις διαφορετικο καναλι. Μονο με τους τροπους που προαναφέρθηκαν.

----------


## fuzz

για δες και τη λυση του card splitter (ακριβη)

http://www.satworld.gr/card_splitter.htm

υπ οψιν οτι θα πρεπει να αγορασεις νεο δορυφορικο δεκτη και διπλο LNB στο πιατο
για να βλεπεις διαφορετικα καναλια με μια καρτα ΜΕΣΑ στο σπιτι

----------


## xmaze

Μην τον μπερδευεται τον άνθρωπο ..εγγυημένες λύσεις και αξιόπιστες Dreambox http://www.skroutz.gr/s/275907/Dreambox-DM-500S.html (προσοχή στις απομιμήσεις )  
http://www.dreambox.it/news/view.php?id=4315  Φορτώνεις  Gemini και http://www.dreamboxtool.com/CCcam/ και καθάρισες...Αξιόπιστες και δουλεμένες τεχνικές

----------


## fuzz

> Μην τον μπερδευεται τον άνθρωπο ..εγγυημένες λύσεις και αξιόπιστες Dreambox http://www.skroutz.gr/s/275907/Dreambox-DM-500S.html (προσοχή στις απομιμήσεις )  
> http://www.dreambox.it/news/view.php?id=4315  Φορτώνεις  Gemini και http://www.dreamboxtool.com/CCcam/ και καθάρισες...Αξιόπιστες και δουλεμένες τεχνικές



k αν ειναι καινουρια η καρτα του κ δεν τη διαβαζει ο dream ?

----------


## xmaze

Δεν νομίζω εγω είχα μία αυθεντική κάρτα μέχρι τον μάιο του 2010 και μετά μου την αλλάξαν με νέας τεχνολογίας και μέχρι το οκτώβρη του 2010 δουλευε κανονικά μετά έληξε η συνδρομή, δέν νομιζω να έχει Η νοβα ακόμη πιο καινούργιες...Μονο την Gamma card δεν διαβάζει ο DM500 η οποίες είναι πειρατικές

----------


## crown

μην πεδευεστε ρε παιδια...ειναι η δουλεια μου δεν γινετε τιποτε παρα μονο μα την παλια καρτα

----------


## gRooV

επιπλέον ο 500άρης δεν διαβάζει την κάρτα της νόβα, θέλει εξωτερικό card reader.

----------


## xmaze

> επιπλέον ο 500άρης δεν διαβάζει την κάρτα της νόβα, θέλει εξωτερικό card reader.



H Dreambox έχει άπειρα μοντέλα http://www.skroutz.gr/s/299964/Dream...800-HD-SE.html
παιρνεις τον 800 αρη που τον αντιστοιχο PVR της Νοβα τον πατάει κάτω σαν σκουλήκι...και ένα 500 ράκη για την κρεβατοκάμαρα και κάνεις την δουλεία σου, χωρίς να υπάρχει φόβος να μην διαβάζει την κάρτα... άλλη λύση παίρνεις έναν εξωτερικό reader με 10-15 ευρώ
http://cgi.ebay.com/GEMPLUS-GEMPC413...item2c5a28e5a4

----------


## markisi13

> μην πεδευεστε ρε παιδια...ειναι η δουλεια μου δεν γινετε τιποτε παρα μονο μα την παλια καρτα



Μια χαρα γινεται και με την καινουργια για να βλεπουν μεχρι 3 διαφορετικοι δεκτες...
Και αν εχει προλαβει να το ενεργοποιησει στον δεκτη της...μια χαρα ξεπαντρευεται και παιζει και μοιραζει και σε πανω απο 3 δεκτες με καταλληλα πραγματα

----------


## STALKER IX

> μην πεδευεστε ρε παιδια...ειναι η δουλεια μου δεν γινετε τιποτε παρα μονο μα την παλια καρτα



Φιλε μου καλως η κακος οι νεες καρτες εσπασαν...

----------


## kentar

Οτι κλειδώνει αργά η γρήγορα ξεκλειδώνει.......

----------


## her

> Μια χαρα γινεται και με την καινουργια για να βλεπουν μεχρι 3 διαφορετικοι δεκτες...
> Και αν εχει προλαβει να το ενεργοποιησει στον δεκτη της...μια χαρα ξεπαντρευεται και παιζει και μοιραζει και σε πανω απο 3 δεκτες με καταλληλα πραγματα



 Μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες ακόμα ; ειδικά για το ξεπάντρεμα !

----------


## markisi13

> Μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιες πληροφορίες ακόμα ; ειδικά για το ξεπάντρεμα !



Εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω τα καταλληλα εργαλεια για να το κανω  για αυτο και δεν ξερω παραπανω να πω...αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι στην πιατσα δορυφοραδες που με το αζημιωτο στο κανουν.


ΥΓ.Δεν νομιζω να εισαι απο ΤΕΙ Πειραια ε;?

----------


## k_palios

κανε μια εγγραφη εδω :sat-television.com και ρωτα, θα απαντηθουν ολες σου οι αποριες. Ξεπαντρεμα δυσκολο παντως.... απο οτι ξερω

----------


## Pefres

οι μεγαλυτεροι κλεφτες και παρανομοι ειναι αυτοι που διευθυνουν την νοβα
κλεφτες γιατι ειναι πανακριβοι
και παρανομοι διοτι συμφωνα με οδηγια της ευρωπαικης ενωσης το παντρεμα καρτας-δεκτη απαγορευεται!
εξαλλου τι πιο νομιμο απο το να βλεπεις αυτο που πληρωνεις
δεν πληρωνεις μονο για ενα καναλι
πληρωνεις για 50-60 δεν ξερω και γω ποσα

Εξαλλου υπαρχουν απειροι servers που κανουνε παρανομο card sharing και αυτους δεν μπορουν να τους σταματησουν ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
γιατι??? γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι εκτος Ευπωπαικης Ενωσης.....
τα cams που κυκλοφορουν ειναι παρα πολλα

Εφοσον πληρωνεις για μια υπηρεσια δεν μπορουν να μην στην προσφερουν

μια ειναι η λυση
με το ξεκινησει η ΟΤΕΣΑΤ να πανε ολοι εκει
να κλαινε με μαυρο δακρυ
οι αχαρακτηριστοι....
α μα πια...

----------


## markisi13

> οι μεγαλυτεροι κλεφτες και παρανομοι ειναι αυτοι που διευθυνουν την νοβα
> κλεφτες γιατι ειναι πανακριβοι
> και παρανομοι διοτι συμφωνα με οδηγια της ευρωπαικης ενωσης το παντρεμα καρτας-δεκτη απαγορευεται!
> εξαλλου τι πιο νομιμο απο το να βλεπεις αυτο που πληρωνεις
> δεν πληρωνεις μονο για ενα καναλι
> πληρωνεις για 50-60 δεν ξερω και γω ποσα
> 
> Εξαλλου υπαρχουν απειροι servers που κανουνε παρανομο card sharing και αυτους δεν μπορουν να τους σταματησουν ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> γιατι??? γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι εκτος Ευπωπαικης Ενωσης.....
> ...



Του ΟΤΕ η συνδρομη θα ειναι περιπου στα 15 ευρω...
Βεβαια το ελληνικο προταθλημα το εχει η NOVA και αυτο ειναι που τραβαει το ενδιαφερον.
Βεβαια ακουγεται και οτι κανα 2 ομαδες θα πανε στον ΟΤΕ.
Αλλα και παλι η τιμη ειναι πολυ χαμηλη σε σχεση με της NOVA..ελπιζω να την αναγκασει να την κατεβασει και αυτη.

----------


## mystaki g

> οι μεγαλυτεροι κλεφτες και παρανομοι ειναι αυτοι που διευθυνουν την νοβα



και αναγκαζουν του αλλους να κλεβουν.
οι τουρκοι να δεις ποσα ελευθερα εχουν.
το ιδιο και οι ρωσοι .

----------


## Pefres

οι τουρκοι τα εχουν ελευθερα μονο και μονο για να τα βλεπουμε και να σκαμε που εμεις δεν εχουμε!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## kentar

Μαλλον οι της nova αρχιζουν και προσγειωνονται.
Σημερα μου τηλεφωνησαν και με ενημερωσαν οτι αν επανασυνδεθω στο full packet  που 
είχε 60+ ευρω/μηνα,  με 12μηνο συμβόλαιο η συνδρομή θα είναι η μισή ακριβώς 
Δεν το εχω ψάξει , γιατι συνηθως υπάρχουν και ψιλα γραμματα αλλα η ολη κινηση αυτο δειχνει.

----------


## JOHNY+

Να δω ποσοι ακομα , θα μεινουν στην νοβα , αν δεν ριξουν τις τιμες τους  . 

Ο κοσμος δεν εχει λεφτα πλεον , για χαλασμα , ποσο μαλλον για νοβα .

----------


## Pefres

το καλυτερο ειναι οτι τωρα που ξεκινανε τα ψηφιακα
αξιζει περισσοτερο να αγορασεις τον αποκωδικοποιητη τους mpeg4 απο το να εχεις νοβα
οποτε σιγα σιγα χανεται ο αλλος ενας λογος που ο κοσμος εβαζε νοβα!!

----------

